
How to Crash an Airplane – Nickolas Means – The Lead Developer UK 2016 - greenyoda
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=099cHWSbAL8
======
greenyoda
Note: This video starts out as a very interesting (and fairly technical) talk
about the 1989 crash of United Airlines Flight 232, but at the end, the
lessons learned from the incident are applied to the management of software
development teams.

------
nikisweeting
Definitely a classic. One of my all-time favorite talks that we show all new
team members.

His other talks are great too.

